
Would the blockchain had such an adoption without ICOs or gambling? - chrisz42
Imagine the blockchain tech (which wasn&#x27;t even named like that at first).<p>Now remove ICOs, remoe the vast amount of money that are gambled daily (I do it also).<p>Would companies&#x2F;startups&#x2F;fanatics still use it?
======
olegious
Blockchains provide solutions to problems that require one (or more) of the
following- 1)an immutable, transparent record of transactions 2) trust between
parties that don't trust each other 3) optional anonymity 4) decentralization.
Any one of these use cases could be a reason to use blockchain beyond the ICO
use case.

------
celticninja
It has a variety of use cases and so yes it would still be around. ICO's are a
relatively new use for blockchains and it did fine before they appeared. It's
usefulness for darknetmarkets was a primary feature in its initial adoption
and gambling, well where you have money you will find gamblers.

------
djellybeans
Here's an interesting use of blockchain, supply chain tracking from origin to
Point of Sale: [https://www.provenance.org/tracking-tuna-on-the-
blockchain](https://www.provenance.org/tracking-tuna-on-the-blockchain)

~~~
jarvisdung
Very nice, thank you

------
2_listerine_pls
Companies already use blockchains.

